

Please review my idea - www.MySlices.com - mandeepj

http://www.MySlices.com<p>It is a one man product, still in pre beta phase.<p>The idea is to help you discover content and people as per your interests or any place that you select and enable you to further share that content. Please use chrome for best experience.<p>I welcome all feedback in form of appreciation\criticism. Please do not be too brutal :-)
======
PythonDeveloper
I don't get it... there's no content, and it requires me to sign up, just to
search? I would suggest you add some sample content that is publicly viewable.

When you go to Pinterest, you Pinstantly know what the site does.

:)

~~~
mandeepj
Thanks for your feedback.

You can also share content besides searching and view lot of content like
local events, tweets, deals, viral pictures, videos and much more.

We also think similar to facebook and twitter that publicly showing user's
content like pinterest is violating the privacy of users.

We are continually working to improve the user experience please keep on
checking us back.

Thank You.

